# 3 or 4 jaws chucks



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, out there.

Due to my job, I am so far away from my garage shop but I am gathering very useful information from this forum to do some projects once I finish my duties. Among my projects I want to improve my wood lathe to adapt a router. I want to change the spindle's spur for a chuck but I have found different arrangements for the jaws. There are 3, 4 or even 5 jaws chucks. I have read some information about but, most of them are related to metal working lathes.

Which ones are the pros and contra of each one arrangements when they are used for woodturning? Here is a drawing.

Best regards.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alexis,

3 jaw chucks are limited to being used with something that is allready circular (at least at the point where it fits into the chuck. All three jaws travel inward the same distance when the closing mechanism is turned. Whether on a lathe or a drill, this style chuck is very quick to use when securing a round object.

Most 4 jaw chucks I have seen have four independent adjustments and can be used for gripping irregularly shaped objects. They are a place to start when turning down square stock on a lathe to make it round.

Just kind of guessing here, but there may be some four jaw chucks that have 2 adjustments, 1 each for the opposing pairs of jaws.

The 5 jaw chuck you mentioned could have independent adjustments or they could be closed with one setting, similar to the way a 3 jaw unit works, but with increased gripping area because it has more jaws.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Chucks for wood lathes don't usually get too big. They are mostly used for bowl turning. On some 4 jaw chucks all 4 jaws adjust at the same time as do some 5 & 6 jaw ones. If I were to opt for one I'd go with a 4 jaw.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis the chucks you show are for metal working lathes. Yes they can be used on wood lathes but also can be quite dangerous. They will hold spindle work but like bowls, hollow forms, vases, etc. there is no holding power at all. Here is the chuck I use on my lathes.
Vicmarc 3 1/2" Chuck with Jaws - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

I also have 4 grizzly chucks that are clones of the above chuck. 

There are many 4 jaw chucks out there for woodturning (Vicmarc, Oneway, Nova, etc) that are great chucks for wood lathes. 

IMHO chucks for metal lathes have no place in woodturning. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

Woodcraft is currently running a special on their 4 jaw chuck. Something to look at if the more expensive ones present a problem. I have one that I haven't used yet because I am currently working on a large pen project but it seems to be quite good when compared to pictures and literature on others.

Self-Centering 4-Jaw Chuck - Woodcraft.com


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Bernie! Your 2 cents frequently motivate me into slowing down enough to think...





BernieW said:


> Alexis the chucks you show are for metal working lathes. Yes they can be used on wood lathes but also can be quite dangerous. They will hold spindle work but like bowls, hollow forms, vases, etc. there is no holding power at all. Here is the chuck I use on my lathes.
> Vicmarc 3 1/2" Chuck with Jaws - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.
> 
> I also have 4 grizzly chucks that are clones of the above chuck.
> ...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, argoknot.

Thank you for the tip!!!.

By the way, Have you recover your health?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Imho?*



BernieW said:


> Alexis the chucks you show are for metal working lathes. Yes they can be used on wood lathes but also can be quite dangerous. They will hold spindle work but like bowls, hollow forms, vases, etc. there is no holding power at all. Here is the chuck I use on my lathes.
> Vicmarc 3 1/2" Chuck with Jaws - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.
> 
> I also have 4 grizzly chucks that are clones of the above chuck.
> ...


Hi, Bernie.

Coming from you, there is not "IMHO" I'll take into consideration your advice regarding safety. It worth much more than two cents.:laugh:


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

papasombre said:


> Hi, argoknot.
> 
> Thank you for the tip!!!.
> 
> By the way, Have you recover your health?


Not quite, I'd hoped to be in the shop by now but Doc. won't give me the OK yet. Thanks for asking.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope you'll get well very soon.

Bytheway, I followed your tip and I bought a 100mm 4 jaws chuck. Now I'm waiting to return home to start my wood lathe's upgrade.

Best regards.


----------

